# Grandmother grows horn on head



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/wor...-grandmother-grows-mystery-horn-forehead.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

She's all set for Halloween now

I worked with a guy years ago who had an osteoma on his forehead - different type of growth and not nearly as cool looking as this lady's. He'd had it removed once and it came back, so he said he didn't care if it grew into a horn anymore He was quite popular with the ladies, so it didn't appear to put a crimp in his social style.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

wonder what kinda farmers they had in their family tree


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LMAO - I actually had to think about that one for a minute, Creep


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Hogwash! That grandmother doesn't look a day over 90! :googly:


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I'd tie a lil pink bow to it....


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Horney little devil, isn't she?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'd say her family is on the horns of a dilemma.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

You mess with Grandma, you get the "horn".


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

two thoughts came to my mind-

who would have thought the anti-Christ was a little old granny....and

if she lived in India she would never have to worry about money problems ever again. I bet.


----------



## Nick Nefarious (May 5, 2010)

*100 year old Chinese woman grows demon horns*

Interesting. Very interesting.

http://www.geekologie.com/2010/03/demonspawn_burn_it_with_fire_w.php


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

That. Is. Freaky.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Gross.

I think there have been other stories like this. Still weird.


----------



## Nick Nefarious (May 5, 2010)

You mean othger stories like her's or other stories about her?

I think it's crazy that she just happens to be growing a matching one on the other side of her forehead.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Same story! But still weird


----------

